# Only wants to eat chicken



## dreamsie

Teemo doesn't want to eat anything but chicken. I tried to add rice, veggies, dry kibbles but he just spitted it out. If I am to grind up kibbles and mix with the chicken, he would smell it and walk away.
Any veggies you can recommend for picky eater? He hates carrots, celery..well I can't think of a veggie that he would eat.

I'm also thinking of buying supplement powder and mix it with his chicken. Would that be sufficient? He went 2 days without eating before when I tried to make him eat other stuffs


----------



## misstray

Our pets learn, if we let them, that if they wait long enough the better stuff will get offered. I think this is a problem more with smaller dogs because we worry more about if they aren't eating and start to panic and then up the ante. This creates picky eaters.

In my opinion, what you need to do is pick what you feel is a nutritious meal and is what you are going to feed and then stick with it. If the pup doesn't eat his meal, then take it away until the next meal. The dog will soon learn to eat when it's offered and finds out the better stuff isn't forthcoming.


----------



## clare

misstray said:


> Our pets learn, if we let them, that if they wait long enough the better stuff will get offered. I think this is a problem more with smaller dogs because we worry more about if they aren't eating and start to panic and then up the ante. This creates picky eaters.
> 
> In my opinion, what you need to do is pick what you feel is a nutritious meal and is what you are going to feed and then stick with it. If the pup doesn't eat his meal, then take it away until the next meal. The dog will soon learn to eat when it's offered and finds out the better stuff isn't forthcoming.


Absolutely,who is training who!?


----------



## dreamsie

I don't mind cooking chicken for him everyday. I was just afraid that chicken + supplement powder might not be enough.  Will try with veggies again.


----------



## showelott

There is a Facebook group called "Raw Feeding (RF)" that is a great resource if you are looking to feed a raw diet.

Also, Sue Ailsby (at www.sue-eh.ca) has a great article on how to teach a picky dog to eat. Here's the link to it: http://www.sue-eh.ca/page24/page39/


----------



## davetgabby

if you want to home cook, i would strongly suggest a nutritionist .


----------



## atsilvers27

If he is only going to eat the chicken then, clearly that won't work. If you can get your hands on Fresh Pets dog food, it is minimally processed and looks like a sausage, you just chop it up. It is a complete food with the right balance of nutrients, vitamins and minerals. Great for picky eaters, I add it to my dog's dry kibble. If you only feed that you also need to give hard chews and make sure the teeth stay in good shape. Feeding chicken and supplements only is not balanced and you will eventually end up with a sick dog and expensive vet bills, especially if your dog is a puppy and you don't provide the right nutrients for proper growth. You probably have to stop feeding the chicken and find something he likes. After he is on a regular diet you can reintroduce chicken for training only, IMO. 

My dog went through a stage where I didn't realize it but she was eating less and less regular food (dry kibble) because she was holding out for treats she got for various things. She ended up losing almost a pound over eight months, which I didn't find out until a vet check up, and she was already thin. I immediately stopped all treats and only offered dry kibble. After 3 days she was eating regularly, and I only rarely give her treats now, and no table scraps.


----------



## TilliesMom

davetgabby said:


> if you want to home cook, i would strongly suggest a nutritionist .


DITTO.


----------



## Miss T

I have the same issue with T - she won't eat anything except cooked human meat - chicken, buffalo, lamb. Is there a supplement that dog nutrionists recommend adding to food?


----------



## Lila

misstray said:


> Our pets learn, if we let them, that if they wait long enough the better stuff will get offered. I think this is a problem more with smaller dogs because we worry more about if they aren't eating and start to panic and then up the ante. This creates picky eaters.
> 
> In my opinion, what you need to do is pick what you feel is a nutritious meal and is what you are going to feed and then stick with it. If the pup doesn't eat his meal, then take it away until the next meal. The dog will soon learn to eat when it's offered and finds out the better stuff isn't forthcoming.


VERY TRUE!!
There are some exceptions, but for the most part this is sooo true.


----------



## swaye

Agree with misstray for kibble fed and Dave for home cooked.


----------



## davetgabby

Miss T said:


> I have the same issue with T - she won't eat anything except cooked human meat - chicken, buffalo, lamb. Is there a supplement that dog nutrionists recommend adding to food?


it all depends on what you're feeding , that's why I recommend a nutritonist.


----------



## Miss T

Anyone got any other advice/anything to share other than see a nutritionist? I'm not going to go to a nutritionist at the moment...


----------



## Suzi

dreamsie said:


> Teemo doesn't want to eat anything but chicken. I tried to add rice, veggies, dry kibbles but he just spitted it out. If I am to grind up kibbles and mix with the chicken, he would smell it and walk away.
> Any veggies you can recommend for picky eater? He hates carrots, celery..well I can't think of a veggie that he would eat.
> 
> I'm also thinking of buying supplement powder and mix it with his chicken. Would that be sufficient? He went 2 days without eating before when I tried to make him eat other stuffs


 Have you tried chicken broth heated up in his kibble? Or about a half of a soft boiled egg? Mine love that.


----------



## dreamsie

I didn't go to a nutritionist because Teemo is very picky. He doesn't like the smell of broccoli, carrot, spinach and pea. I tried to mix omega 3/calcium in his chicken but he could smell it and just walked away lol. Luckily he loves rice. So what I'm doing now is giving him freshly cooked chicken (he doesn't like left over chicken) and rice. For snack, my mom made him ice cream (water with blended blueberries/strawberry/apple/orange + some calcium powder). Eventually I prolly will try to add some veggies in the icecream too. Every other day he get some fish for his omega 3. We also feed him whole chicken liver and sweet potatoes once/twice a week. He loves nuts, especially chestnut and almonds. So for treat/snack, I would give him almonds. Before this I was trying to starve him but he wouldn't touch anything for 2 days, he was just laying on the floor waiting to die >.> I then followed the advices and got him freshpet etc..but he only ate once and never touched them again. And in that process he got really sick, constant diarhrea then loose stools. He is normal now finally. I'm not sure if this diet has everything he needs but at least he is not getting upset stomach and he's doing well. He's going to be 7 months old soon and he already weighes at 14 lbs (Breeder said her Havanese run small so they're going to be around 10lbs max...LIES!!)


----------

